# Figured Pine



## hortus (Dec 6, 2011)

Has anyone seen anything like this before? Anyone know what might have caused it? 
[attachment=527]
[attachment=528]
[attachment=529]
[attachment=530]


----------



## Kevin (Dec 6, 2011)

I've never seen any Norfolk Island Pine that was flat sawn, but that's the first thing that came to mind when I saw those pictures.


----------



## phinds (Dec 6, 2011)

We had a long discussion on this wood over at WoodWorkingTalk some time back. Someone (you I assume) had sent me pics. Never did figure it out for sure. It's likely some kind of common pine (not Norfolk) with a lot of resin canals. I wrote to a Prof over at Cornell, I think it was, asking about this but never got an answer as I recall. There was some kind of issue about the direction of the resin canals being unusual.

Here's the thread:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/these-resin-canals-20184/


----------



## esmith (Dec 6, 2011)

About a month ago I came across a Pine board at Home Depot that looked similar to yours. I looks a lot like burl but it's not really in my board. I would call it birdseye but I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## Mandolin (Jan 7, 2012)

Hortus, I saw a lot of Southern Yellow Pine and see this all the time. I always called it birdseye, but I believe that the board in your pics is a Eastern White Pine. SYP does not have a dicernable heart/sapwood. SYP is very resinous and I see this mostly towards the heartwood. The little eyes start out when the tree was young and had a lot of small limbs on the lower trunk. These small limbs usually die, fall of and the tree grows around it. Small pitch pockets form and cause these "eyes". Around here, the tree farmers usually trim all of the limbs off except for the very top. You'll see hundreds of young trees, planted in rows, about 6 or 8 feet tall with nothing but a few needles at the very top. This causes the trees to grow very tall and straight and most of them are cut for light poles.


----------

